# Why So Many Charity Shops?



## Alwyn (26 Jul 2011)

Does anyone know what the surge in charity shops around the country is all about?  

I went nosing in one the other day and didn't think the items on sale were any cheaper than your average discount store.


----------



## thedaras (26 Jul 2011)

I suppose the obvious answer would be that there is a need for them,due to the economic downturn.
Ive also noticed a huge increase in Vintage shops,and a lot of them are the same as you would see in Charity shops.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jul 2011)

Buying stuff in charity shops is seen as a bit 'cool' and edgy nowadays. There's a huge interest in vintage clothes and old crockery etc. Apparently, the more affluent an area the more likely to have charity shops.


----------



## Alwyn (26 Jul 2011)

I noticed there's also a crowd who pay people for their old clothes.  Are they sending these clothes to third world countries?


----------



## Firefly (26 Jul 2011)

The charity shops in Cork seem a lot busier of late. I think some new ones have opened also. Oxfam is my "favourite" for books.


----------



## micmclo (26 Jul 2011)

I buy books in them
Got a few John Grisham novels for 50c each.
When I'm finished with them, I just leave them back

On another note would it be realy bad form to haggle in a charity shop or is it fair game? Just wondering


----------



## DeeFox (27 Jul 2011)

My mother in law often gives me charity shop clothes for my new baby.  Am I being a snob by not wanting these clothes?  The clothes in Tesco and Dunnes are so lovely and cheap - even though we don't have much money we're well able to dress the baby cheaply. Especially given how often babies spit up and soils their clothes.  I'm happy to take gifts of clothes from my sister or from friends but am not happy with charity shop clothes.  Am I unreasonable?


----------



## liaconn (27 Jul 2011)

DeeFox said:


> My mother in law often gives me charity shop clothes for my new baby. Am I being a snob by not wanting these clothes? The clothes in Tesco and Dunnes are so lovely and cheap - even though we don't have much money we're well able to dress the baby cheaply. Especially given how often babies spit up and soils their clothes. I'm happy to take gifts of clothes from my sister or from friends but am not happy with charity shop clothes. Am I unreasonable?


 
I'm a bit squeamish about charity shop clothes as well. I know I can get them cleaned but I hate not knowing who wore them before me.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Jul 2011)

DeeFox said:


> Am I unreasonable?



In light of the controversy on second-hand mattresses in cots some years ago, I would certainly prefer not to use the charity shop clothes for babies if at all possible.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> I'm a bit squeamish about charity shop clothes as well. I know I can get them cleaned but I hate not knowing who wore them before me.


 
Im not remotely squeamish about charity shop clothes myself but I can see how people would prefer to dress a baby in new clothes - given the soiling that babies clothes go through.

Ive had some great clothes bargains myself over the years - in college I was entirely dressed from charity shops - I had the most wonderful (read awful but I was young and thought it was wonderful) fake fur jacket - 16 pounds in Oxfam - I wore it for years and thought I was gorgeous.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> The charity shops in Cork seem a lot busier of late. I think some new ones have opened also. Oxfam is my "favourite" for books.


 
Mrs. Foutish is a great one for filling up the charity shop bags with clothes, books, toys, etc. I'm usually sent in to the shops with them rather than leaving them for collection in the porch. (We get a lot of very dubious flyers about clothing for needy people, etc.). 

But my point is that, rarely does somebody working in the shop say "Thank you" or "It's much appreciated." All I seem to get is "Leave it over there in the corner" etc. I don't drop it in to get thanks but I often feel that they couldn't care less if I bring things in or not. 

I'd much prefer to give the stuff to needy families but I'd hate to embarrass anyone by doing so.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'd much prefer to give the stuff to needy families but I'd hate to embarrass anyone by doing so.


 
I know of a local womens refuge who very gratefully accept womens and childrens clothes, toys and books - not reselling items, using them directly - you could check your local area for same.


----------



## gipimann (28 Jul 2011)

Lex,

Must say that any time I've left in a few bits to my local charity shops, I do get a "thank you" - like yourself, I'm not looking for thanks, but it is nice to hear.


----------



## computerman (29 Jul 2011)

There is a lot of money to be made running a charity shop. Its all cash. On the downside, you get in a lot of rubbish on the plus side this rubbish (clothes) can be sold on to recycling companies by weight. A nominated owner only has to pay over a percentage of earnings to the charity.


----------



## Complainer (29 Jul 2011)

computerman said:


> A nominated owner only has to pay over a percentage of earnings to the charity.


Aren't all of the charity shops in Ireland directly owned and operated by the charities concerned?


----------



## Knuttell (29 Jul 2011)

My Wifes sister gave us a load of clothes her kids had when they were babies,happy to get them and as we finished with them we passed them on to my sister who has a child a year younger than our second youngest.

Its not that we cannot afford new clothes but most of these clothes are as new,little or no wear as kids grow so fast,waste not want not.

Personally I would have no problem buying kids clothes in a charity shop,pop em in a high temp wash and hey presto,good as new (have not done so though as have not needed to) but you know what I mean.

Edited:my wife informs me that getting Baby clothes in a charity shop would be a definite no go.


----------



## PaddyW (29 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Mrs. Foutish is a great one for filling up the charity shop bags with clothes, books, toys, etc. I'm usually sent in to the shops with them rather than leaving them for collection in the porch. (*We get a lot of very dubious flyers about clothing for needy people, etc.*).
> 
> But my point is that, rarely does somebody working in the shop say "Thank you" or "It's much appreciated." All I seem to get is "Leave it over there in the corner" etc. I don't drop it in to get thanks but I often feel that they couldn't care less if I bring things in or not.
> 
> I'd much prefer to give the stuff to needy families but I'd hate to embarrass anyone by doing so.


 

A lot of these are people sending the clothes to Africa etc. and selling them there. I've seen it happen, I know a company that does haulage on the containers they fill them up with for shipping out. They go through a few 40' containers a week!


----------



## computerman (29 Jul 2011)

Complainer, in answer to your question - no.

I know someone who runs a few charity shops.  He trades under their name, pays a portion of his revenue to the charity and keeps the rest.  Something akin to a franchise.


----------



## Guest105 (29 Jul 2011)

computerman said:


> Complainer, in answer to your question - no.
> 
> I know someone who runs a few charity shops. He trades under their name, pays a portion of his revenue to the charity and keeps the rest. Something akin to a franchise.


 

and the portion for the charity would most probably be in the region of 10 to 15%


----------



## Complainer (30 Jul 2011)

computerman said:


> Complainer, in answer to your question - no.
> 
> I know someone who runs a few charity shops.  He trades under their name, pays a portion of his revenue to the charity and keeps the rest.  Something akin to a franchise.





cashier said:


> and the portion for the charity would most probably be in the region of 10 to 15%



Thanks for the updates. I never knew that at all. I wonder about how the charity could even monitor the turnover to know that they are actually get 10-15% of the right figure?


----------



## Alwyn (30 Jul 2011)

computerman said:


> Complainer, in answer to your question - no.
> 
> I know someone who runs a few charity shops. He trades under their name, pays a portion of his revenue to the charity and keeps the rest. Something akin to a franchise.


 
I never knew that either.  

I just thought it odd the amount of them springing up left, right and center.  I know times are tough but apart from books most items in these shops are dearer than pound shops.


----------



## computerman (31 Jul 2011)

10 - 15 % is based on declared turnover.  
Guess who declares the turnover?????

Then of course there are the expenses....................


----------



## gillarosa (2 Aug 2011)

computerman said:


> 10 - 15 % is based on declared turnover.
> Guess who declares the turnover?????
> 
> Then of course there are the expenses....................



What Charity name does the shop or shops trade under?


----------



## Guest105 (3 Aug 2011)

gillarosa said:


> What Charity name does the shop or shops trade under?



I don't think they can be named here or we will be got for defamation


----------



## DB74 (4 Aug 2011)

computerman said:


> 10 - 15 % is based on declared turnover.
> Guess who declares the turnover?????
> 
> Then of course there are the expenses....................



Expenses don't affect turnover


----------



## computerman (4 Aug 2011)

db74. you are correct expenses dont affect turnover, however they enable deductions against tax.  I was refering to questionable expenses. 

Also, spoke to individual yesterday in the charity shop. He stated 70c per kilo weight for recycled clothes. Bags are collected from the shop.

It would be a tragedy if it was not so funny.  While bags were being packed with "rejects" (not even having been examined), the public were dropping off full bags of clothes and toys as donations.

I was told that they make more from the rubbish than from the good stuff.

It kind of explains why clothes are disappearing off clothes lines, and clothes banks are being raided.


----------



## AgathaC (5 Aug 2011)

So if I bring clothes to my local charity shop which is run by one of the best known charities, I may be unknowingly lining someone's pockets, with the charity getting a small percentage?


----------



## computerman (6 Aug 2011)

AgathaC, in answer to your question, not necessarily. Sorry if that answer is vague but I will try to elaborate - without mentioning names.

My company carries out contractual work for three charity businesses. I know these charities are reputable (they are big names and international).  The staff in the shops are volunteers, however they have a manager who is on salary.   The staff in the shops have the added bonus of getting first pick of what comes out of the "bags". So this would be a perk for the volunteers.
Also some shops get "shop returns" from some of the chain stores with labels still attached. I would presume from this that would add to the credability of the charity shops.

On the otherhand, as I have stated before, I am aware of (lets say more than one shop), whereby the "owner" gets the bags of clothes as delivered, opens the top of the bags and empties them direct to the "green bags" for disposal. I was in one such shop on Thursday and there were approx 30-40 bags for collection. While I was there (for about an hour) several people showed up with bags of household items and clothes. The shop was very busy but the selling price on most of the stuff was about 2 euro. There were a few prams for a tenner each. Anecdotaly, the demographics of the people buying were very interesting - thats for another forum.
It would appear to me that the money is in the recycling of clothes - not the resale in the shop.
I asked the owner how much he has paid to the charity that is named over the door.
He looked at me, smiled, and went back to refilling the bags.
Draw your own conclusions from that.


----------



## Knuttell (6 Aug 2011)

I have an amt of good quality material I was intending to drop into a local charity shop,could you give the names and locations of the reputable shops as I want others to benefit and not some greedy charlatan trading on others good intentions.


----------



## horusd (6 Aug 2011)

Knuttell said:


> I have an amt of good quality material I was intending to drop into a local charity shop,could you give the names and locations of the reputable shops as I want others to benefit and not some greedy charlatan trading on others good intentions.


 
Vincent De Paul


----------



## computerman (7 Aug 2011)

svdp (keeping it local), oxfam etc


----------



## Alwyn (8 Aug 2011)

Thanks Computerman.  Your posts have been very informative.

The reason I started this thread was because I have a small retail business that is basically been nailed to the floor trying to compete with these oranisations.  Lets say I sell something for €10.00 and they sell it for €15.00 customers have told me that they will give the €15.00 to the charity as "it is going to a good cause".

In recent years, ten charity shops, have opened within a stones throw from my business.  I would say only 50% of the ones in my locality are legit.  

Also approx 50% owned by non-nationals within the area.

I know business is business but how can you compete with a retailer that does not pay staff, bar a manager, and does not pay for its stock as its stock is received through donations!

Think I need to change business!

Did Fas ever fund any of these organisations?


----------



## computerman (8 Aug 2011)

Check out the irish charity shop association.   icsa.ie

I just found it and did a search for general shops in the D15 area. (no particular reason) surprisingly - there was only 1 shop!!!!!


----------



## AgathaC (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks computerman for your response to my query above, my local charity shop is St Vincent de Paul.


----------



## levelpar (12 Aug 2011)

> I know someone who runs a few charity shops.  He trades under their  name, pays a portion of his revenue to the charity and keeps the rest.   Something akin to a franchise.



We gave a large amount of mixed items (some expensive) to a shop trading under a certain charity in the naive belief that the proceeds were for this particular charity. I decided to check on line and discovered that only 10% went to the charity. 

What a great business . Get good for free and sell.

PS. Unlike the norm charity shops who dont take electrical goods, this particular shop had no problem in this regard.


----------



## UptheDeise (14 Aug 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Aug 2011)

> So the clothes actually goes to Africans.. that's a disaster for them


It is, they are sold in shops, not given away.  It totally undermines the local traders.

And many thanks also for the info that not all charity shops are what they seem - I'll be more careful about where I drop off my stuff in future.


----------



## UptheDeise (14 Aug 2011)

Thirsty said:


> It is, they are sold in shops, not given away. It totally undermines the local traders.


 

I actually deleted my post because I didn't think it through. Wouldn't people have more money to spend on other things when they make savings on cheap clothes?


----------



## computerman (15 Aug 2011)

LEVELPAR, remember the 10% that goes to the charity is based on "profit" not turnover.  So if the shop keeper has expenses eg diesel for the jeep, tea and coffee for the house (sorry) for the shop, mobile phone bills, internet expenses (have to google where the funds go in the third world), ----there will be very little left over for the charity.
It would be an interesting exercise for someone to contact a charity and ask for a breakdown of contributions by individual shops.  If this could be done on a monthly basis all the better.


----------



## levelpar (15 Aug 2011)

Yes, Computerman, I realise that the 10% is on the net profit and what the net profit  would be is anybody's guess.

However, I think that the charities that accept this situation are thankful for any money they get and seem to turn a blind eye to the  misrepresentation of those involved.


----------



## Shawady (15 Aug 2011)

AgathaC said:


> Thanks computerman for your response to my query above, my local charity shop is St Vincent de Paul.


 
According to this they will run out of money soon.

I might be going off on a tangent on this, but two seperate people I know have recently told me they would not contribute to SVDP again. They were both adament that the charity was being taken advantage of by people looking for money to pay bills etc, when the reality was that they didn't really need it. I know this may sound like rumour, but it was just strange that both people had very specific examples of this.


http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/svp-to-run-out-of-cash-reserves-after-christmas-164250.html


----------



## orka (15 Aug 2011)

There was a story earlier in the year which showed the big profits that can be made from old clothes/charity shops - a private UK firm with the contract to operate the Salvatian Army's clothing banks made £10M profit in 3-4 years of operation while the SA has got £16M - UK based so the numbers would be scaled back here but still, big numbers for a private firm when you think that givers expect that they are helping out a charity not a private enterprise.

http://www.nonprofitquarterly.org/i...-deal&catid=155:nonprofit-newswire&Itemid=986


----------



## DeeFox (15 Aug 2011)

My sister in law volunteered with SVDP a few years ago at Christmas.  She was driving around delivering hampers to families just before Christmas.  She said a lot of the houses had much bigger tvs than she did and things like x-boxes,etc.  Not so much poor, as poor choices.


----------



## computerman (17 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> According to this they will run out of money soon.
> 
> I might be going off on a tangent on this, but two seperate people I know have recently told me they would not contribute to SVDP again. They were both adament that the charity was being taken advantage of by people looking for money to pay bills etc, when the reality was that they didn't really need it. I know this may sound like rumour, but it was just strange that both people had very specific examples of this.
> 
> ...


 

Shawady, My atitude would be (rightly or wrongly) that those giving their time to the charities free of charge should be supported and commended.
There are no doubt undeserving people exploiting the charitable works of the various charities.
However, I believe they are in the minority.  Years ago I had tenants who paid there rent on time, went to the pub weekends and still got the VDP to pay for their ESB bill!


----------

